# '04 ZHP w/ BORLA Exhaust *** Pics***



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

mys_iii said:


> The one thing I wanted to ask which noone has yet asked is did you notice any difference in terms of performance or responsiveness.


Good question. Do I notice any difference....YES! Is there actually any difference :dunno:

I had the same feeling with my '01 330 and the straight #'s showed otherwise. Here's the link to the thread:
Stock vs. Mod

I can saw with 100% confidence .........the Borla system weighs less, increases exhaust flow (CFM) and sounds great.

I can saw with 100% uncertainty......... the exhaust and CAI increase HP/TQ somewhere in the bowerband however, measuring the gains on paper will be difficult to do.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm curious to see what the dyno shows for my car this weekend. Hopefully I'll have my CAI in time for that.


----------



## mys_iii (May 9, 2003)

*Nice. Thanks for the info.*



Tanin said:


> Good question. Do I notice any difference....YES! Is there actually any difference :dunno:
> 
> I had the same feeling with my '01 330 and the straight #'s showed otherwise. Here's the link to the thread:
> Stock vs. Mod
> ...


You mentioned that the Borla exhaust sounds great. A few things I found with the ZHP exhaust are that if you step on the throttle slightly off idle, it's a bit boomy. It is also a bit boomy around 2500RPMs in 5th and especially 6th gear which is loudest at WOT but goes away after 3000RPMs. How is the Borla in this respect? Is it boomy at all anywhere in the RPM range? I just heard the clips from the link here and it sounds pretty good. It also sounds like it doesn't "choke" like the stock exhaust off idle. What's your experience with this on your ZHP?

Do you plan on weighing or dynoing yours at some point? I am really curious about the actual weight of a 330 and the actual dyno numbers for the ZHP.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mys_iii said:


> You mentioned that the Borla exhaust sounds great. A few things I found with the ZHP exhaust are that if you step on the throttle slightly off idle, it's a bit boomy. It is also a bit boomy around 2500RPMs in 5th and especially 6th gear which is loudest at WOT but goes away after 3000RPMs. How is the Borla in this respect? Is it boomy at all anywhere in the RPM range? I just heard the clips from the link here and it sounds pretty good. It also sounds like it doesn't "choke" like the stock exhaust off idle. What's your experience with this on your ZHP?
> 
> Do you plan on weighing or dynoing yours at some point? I am really curious about the actual weight of a 330 and the actual dyno numbers for the ZHP.


Mine doesn't have the ZHP package, but for my330Ci, it is slightly boomy (sort of a quiet boomy?) at low rpms and only when you're on the throttle... but pretty much goes away once you get past say... 2500rpm-ish (just a wild guess)

I like it. And when engine braking, you can sometimes notice a little burbling like small backfires I guess... This was not really audible with my stock exhaust. Do those of you with the ZHP package notice a backfire/burbling sound with your stock exhausts?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Looks clean to me. :dunno:  :flipoff:


 Yeah, the driveway is cleaner than some others, so it's all relative, I guess!   :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Tanin said:


> *HACK * ..... "looks clean" ?? I thought the only thing important was *0-60 times *


 I was taking a jab at him about the oil spots on your driveway! :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I was taking a jab at him about the oil spots on your driveway! :angel:


Was that oil or just water from a freshly washed car? (which it appears to be in those pics?) :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Was that oil or just water from a freshly washed car? (which it appears to be in those pics?) :dunno:


   Did you have to ruin it for me?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Did you have to ruin it for me?


:neener:  :rofl:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

Raffi said:


> I was taking a jab at him about the oil spots on your driveway! :angel:


I was taking a jab at him for the 350Z article 

FYI.... water spots


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Tanin said:


> I was taking a jab at him for the 350Z article
> 
> FYI.... water spots


  :slap: :throw: :spank: :flame:

:neener: :angel:


----------

